# Say hello to my little friends :P (Maine Coon babies!)



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

Let me introduce the 2 new additions to our family

Our Maine Coon babies:

Aslan the red tabby boy and Azure the blue tortie girl  (Sorry for the quality - I am rubbish!)
































































Thank you for looking! I am sure Dally Banjo will have some more pics for you to drool over in the next few days  (These are Tango's brother and sister )


----------



## ebonymagic (Jun 18, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous. If I had some money and less than 4 cats I would love to have one.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2011)

They're wonderful!

Em
xx


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

They are stunning


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh wow, they are gorgeous  I love the names aswell!

*Heidi*


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

their gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous! What stunners!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

What gorgeous babies.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

A couple of stunners :thumbup:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Your kittens are so lovely thanks for sharing them with us, I look forward to watching them grow. :thumbup:


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

b-e-a-utiful!! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Gorgeous babies!! They have brilliant names too!


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

aw glad to see you got them,there lovely


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

bless they are gorgeous!!  and you have my cat post haha!!  :thumbup:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

What gorgeous little bundles of cuteness.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous kitties :001_wub:
Tango will be able to chat on here to his brother and sister :lol: that's if Louie lets him near the computer


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh. My. Golly. Gosh 

I'm jealous  I will have a Coonie one day 

They are beautiful!

That's another trio of sibling kitties on the forums :thumbup:

*Hopes sales pick up soon so I can buy that luxury fur for your gorgeous babies to snuggle up on*


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I think I am in love with Azure!
I too will have an MC in my life at some point I am sure...


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:drool: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: blimey they have both grown alot since I last saw them   I cant wait much longer :lol: x


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

No no no...

They look like far too much work all snuggled up. I will take one off your hands Ha ha ha!

Seriously though, they are BEE---YOU----TI---FULL!!!:thumbup:


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

What Lovely Babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you for all the comments. They are so different. Azure is a bossy little madam...shouting at me if I stop stroking her. Whereas Aslan is the chilled out relaxed dude


----------

